# Any Clubs in South Georgia???



## GrunterHunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Clubs around Alma, Waycross, Nicholls, Westgreen, Hazlehurst, Douglas, Baxley, Dixie Union, Pebble Hill, Beach, Denton,etc...???


----------



## Fishman (Feb 10, 2007)

*Hunting clubs*

Alot of Hunting clubs if you dog hunt.  If you still hunt good luck.  I've been looking hard and have found some but they were $1000.00 plus for the membership.  Maybe it's just me but I don't think deer are that important.


----------



## GrunterHunter (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks like I will be hunting from the backdoor.


----------



## ajmplates (Feb 18, 2007)

*dogclubs*

fishman give me some of the dog clubs in waycross


----------



## Missykea (Mar 27, 2007)

*We have club in Nahunta 100 acres*

Hi,
we have a family still hunting & fishing club in Brantley County right on the Satilla River 1100 acres & have a few spots left. our dues are 1000.00 per year but that covers your family, for year round hunting & fishing & other activities.. let me know if interested..


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 27, 2007)

I have been looking for one around here for 2 yrs now and have yet to find anything.


----------

